# Apache Mina und GWT Servlet



## DrSeus (6. Nov 2010)

Hi erstmal,
ich stehe seit längerer Zeit bei einem Problem an. Ich will ein GWT Servlet über das Apache Mina Framework mit einer Server Applikation kommunizieren lassen. 
Zum testen hab ich 2 Java Applikationen geschrieben: Eine Server und eine Client. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten funktioniert jetzt die Kommunikation zwischen diesen 2. Dann dachte ich mir natürlich einfach den Client-Code rein ins GWT Projekt und ein eigenes Servlet dafür erstellt aber nun zu dem Problem:
Wenn ich die Web Application starten möchte lässt sich mein MinaApacheServlet nicht initialisieren weil schon beim Anlegen vom NioSocketConnector einen Exception fliegt.

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/slf4j/LoggerFactory
	at org.apache.mina.core.service.AbstractIoService.<clinit>(AbstractIoService.java:64)

Also was mit dem Logger, ich komm nur nicht drauf was und wie ich es beheben kann. Alle 3 sind Maven Projekte und haben die gleichen Versionen an Apache Mina und slf4j. Ich bin etwas ratlos und hoffe auf hilfe.  Vielen dank schonmal und wenn was noch unklar ist bitte einfach Fragen.

lg DrSeus


----------



## tuxedo (8. Nov 2010)

Dir fehlt allem Anschein nach SLF4J im Classpath ...
Sicher dass die die Pakete richtig gebaut und zusammengeschnürt hast? Alles korrekt deployed?

- Alex


----------



## DrSeus (12. Nov 2010)

Ja denke ich muss die SLF4J Lib im WEB-INF/lib ordner des Webprojects unterbringen und nicht nur im Classpath. Ich weis nur nicht wie ich das mit Maven hinbekommen das auch die libs dort für den Webserver zu finden sind.

lg DrSeus


----------



## mvitz (12. Nov 2010)

Wenn die Applikation als Packaging war hat, dann packt maven einem beim build die Dependencies automatisch in den richtigen Ordner.


----------



## DrSeus (12. Nov 2010)

Ist bei mir schon immer Eingetragen gewesen. Packt er aber wohl td nicht dorthin :/


----------

